# Forge Motorsport - EUROTRIPPER 3 PRE-SALES!! Up to 30% off Forge Product / Limited $500 3SDM Sets



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

As ET3 approaches, Forge Motorsport is starting a presale for the event. Any item you may need, email me at ([email protected]) to receive an additional 5% off of our already heavily discounted show pricing. Normal show pricing varies from 20-25% off of our retail price. We will take your information down, give you a price and we can take payment at the event. Simply swing by our booth for pickup at the event, and that is all there will be to it!


Newly announced, we are blowing out excess stock of the below listed 3SDM wheels. *Please note that what is posted is what is available*. 

- 0.05 18x9.5 5x112 ET40 Satin Black

We have (5) sets of these wheels available now. For a FULL SET we are asking $500.00 picked up at ET3. You will need to prepay for these and pick up day of the event. Email us to let us know if you would like to reserve a set!!


----------

